# Mahoning River above Lake Milton



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

Woohoo, we're allowed back in there to tempt toothy critters with musky baits today!!! Also for those thinking about making a run across the border to PA, Pike, Walleye and Musky open today. 

If the thunderstorms hold off this afternoon, maybe I'll see some of ya out on the "Mighty" Mahoning.

Barry


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck to you blance ! What do you mean about "allowed back in there" was it closed for a particular reason? CATKING


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

Catking,

Beginning this year, the river is off limits to treble hooks in March & April. Apparently, snagging spawning walleye has been a problem. One could still fish it, just not while using treble hooks.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

10-4 Mike.Thanks.DA KING


----------

